# Bob Sapp



## KumaSan (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, what do you think of this freak of nature?

In my opinion, it looks something like this: 
the guys is too huge. There have been big guys before, but Mr. Sapp is also very athletic. This alone warrants some attention. Not only is he big, but he can move.

He doesn't just move like a brawler, he's been seeking out training from the best in the business.

So, he's not just a brawler, and he's not out to stall his way thru fights, as evidenced by his fight with Mino. 

He's here to stay. He wants to win fights.  And he wants to win them convincingly.

What do you think?


----------



## J-kid (Nov 11, 2002)

Bob sapp aka the beast.

to stop bob sapp you need a aka rifle. lol

very big for people like him they need a heavy heavy wt division,

See he is just a stroided football player .


----------



## JDenz (Nov 11, 2002)

Even steroids don't make you that big.  He is a freak of nature and he is good.  He isn't just a football player.  He is a decent striker that can take a shot.  He has won in K-1 and destroyed in Pride.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 12, 2002)

Sapp is one of my favorite fighters for the main reason is he just plain over powers people. At 170kg of pretty much solid muscle it is funny to watch him bulldoze of the likes of Ernst Hoost a former K-1  Champion, as well as anyone else that gets in his way.
As far as skill level goes he is pretty sloppy, he throws enough "haymakers" to harvest most of the wheat fields in Kansas..........his kicks are pretty bad as well. 
He is not all that fast and what he lacks in finesse he makes up for in raw power.........getting hit with his "haymaker" is like getting hit with a iron pipe I would imagine.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 12, 2002)

lol his jab is probley like a sledge hammer.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *lol his jab is probley like a sledge hammer. *




After watching my video of him and Hoost it looked more like a train hitting Hoost than a fist.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 12, 2002)

Ya I think he should go to Hammer house or team puinshment for a while if he could learn to be skillful at throws look out no one would ever beat him, (well until he got matched up with someone close to his weight and stregth.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Ya I think he should go to Hammer house or team puinshment for a while if he could learn to be skillful at throws look out no one would ever beat him, (well until he got matched up with someone close to his weight and stregth. *




Actually, Nogeira (sp?) did beat him.........but not too easily.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 12, 2002)

Ya I know but he is BTT and Sapp wasn't ready for him at all, and he still almost beat him.    Nogeira said he wouldn't fight him again unless they paid him a million dollars us


----------

